# Jean-François Millet, French painter



## Dalia (May 28, 2017)

1814 

Birth of Jean-François Millet, French painter









It is particularly famous for its peasant scènes.





Les glaneuses
His paintings, like the Gleaners (1857), portraying the poorest of the country women leaning in the fields to glean the remains of the field harvested, are a strong and eternal presentation of the peasant class that still resonates to this day.






Angélus
His Angelus (1858) was widely reproduced in copies of the nineteenth and twentieth centuries
Source text and photos

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jean-Fran%C3%A7ois_Millet


----------



## Moonglow (May 28, 2017)

He was a painter of fine art subjects.


----------

